# Cpl Mathew McCully Foundation



## career_radio-checker (29 Oct 2007)

I'm not an advocate of this site, I just stumbled across a video on youtube about this foundation and was moved emotionally.

The guy was a fellow soldier and jimmy. I just thought I would bring it to the attention of the forum.

Website: Still underconstuction
http://www.matthewmccullyfoundation.ca/

you tube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6_1ca4qDNI

From what I can tell, it's his father's initiative to carry on his son's memory in the mission 'he believed in'. I think it's still in its  infancy stages but could grow into a worthy cause. I will keep an interest in 

Go Jimmy
CRC


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

The video moved me as well, a well done and composed promo. 

I will make sure that i keep an eye on this site for future development


----------

